# hutch pro race frame for sale check it out



## lllm (Nov 14, 2010)

up for sale is a 1987 hutch pro racer frmae only its in great shape the chrome is till in good shape for its age but not perfect ithas some dulling of the chrome on the bottom bracket drop outs arent smashed and trashed light washer marks but nothin major id give it a 8 out of 10  if interested call 508 567 5689 my name is lenny or email me at bink7987@comcast .net thanks for looking


----------



## lllm (Nov 16, 2010)

This frame is soldddddddddd thanks///////////////


----------

